# Hilton Head Disney



## Serina (Sep 12, 2010)

This summer we stayed at Disney Hilton Head (2 bedroom) for the first time. We LOVED it but had one major complaint - the sofa in the main living area was absolutely awful. In fact, we could barely sit on it - we thought it was broken so called maintenance to fix it. They said that's how they were made (slanting downwards so you practically slid off as you are sitting) and they've had lots of complaints. On top of it, they are fairly new. Anyone else had this problem at HH or heard other complaints?


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Sep 12, 2010)

*Disney Hilton Head*

We stayed at DVC in Hilton Head for Labor day week and were supposed to be in a 2-BR condo; but we ended up with a Studio attached to a 1-BR Unit at the main lodge. Both units had the uncomfortable couch that folds out into a bed.

Unfortunately the furniture was so uncomfortable that my DW insisted that we leave three days early. 

Sombody really blew it when DVC decided to go with the slick fabric tilted couch that is unbearable to sit on. 

To add insult to injury the 25" flat screen Television in the 1-BR unit was no more than one inch off the floor and bolted down so that it could not be moved. A bunch of munchkins sitting on the floor would probably enjoy that experience; but for folks who enjoy relaxing and watching TV in comfort the experience was not good!

Some idiot decided that sticking the 25" Television in the 1-BR Unit at the bottom of the Island like Kitchen counter made sense. But, it meant that anyone sitting in a chair or on the miserable couch had to look down awkardly to watch television.  That was miserable for watching some of the great football games that were played the week we were scheduled to be there.

The resort is nice if your intent is to vacation at a hunting lodge or fish camp where the only pool on the main grounds was a considerable distance from the main lodge.

I can appreciate the fact that young families with young children would appreciate the extravagant "camping out" atmosphere; but the overall atmosphere was a disappointment for this Disney fan.


----------



## Steve (Sep 13, 2010)

*Have you written a review of your stay?*

The kind of information presented here is important for people who are considering a stay at Disney's Hilton Head Resort.  Please consider writing a review of your stay and posting it under the review section here on TUG.  That will be easier to access and therefore more helpful over time than this thread. 

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## suenmike32 (Oct 6, 2010)

Although I'm not staying at Disney, (I'm staying across Broad Creek) at another timeshare, I took the liberty to walk the Disney property. I stopped at their swimming pool, the General store, and pretty much everything that was available to see. The property is immaculate....but I can't see any...and I mean ANY attraction to this resort.  Just like a previous poster said...it might be nice for very young children to make believe that they are at a fishing camp....but thats it!
I'm not in DVC...and after seeing this...I'm very glad. 
I know full well that Disney in Orlando is another matter...but Disney at HHI doesn't count.
Mike


----------



## elaine (Oct 6, 2010)

This is what is great about so many varieties of TS.  We have stayed at 4+ GC TS on HHI and DVC was our favorite.  We liked the small "compound" feel of DVC HHI.  We have kids 9-13 and loved the resort--it's not posh, but none of the DVCs are. What they have hands over any place else is the kids/family activities, canmpfires, singing tons of fun songs, playing games, messy science, etc.  It's like summer camp for my kids.  I think if you have kids any age from 3-12, it's just about perfect.  Older teens could be bored (we will bring a friend next year for our older kid).  Adults will love or hate it.


----------



## Serina (Oct 6, 2010)

We own at Grande Ocean and Disney HH and love them both for different reasons. For us, we feel like we have the best of both worlds. GO is bigger, it's located on the 'other end' of the island and much busier. When we go to Disney HH, it's very calm and serene, we love the atmosphere, the convenience to things near the resort and the Disney Beach House. If they would change the new sofas...it would be ideal.


----------

